# Zero Dark Thirty (From creator of Hurt Locker)



## Bender (Nov 17, 2012)

​
[YOUTUBE]EYFhFYoDAo4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]YxC_JNz5Vbg[/YOUTUBE]



> After the September 11 attacks, a decade-long hunt began for al-Qaeda leader Osama bin Laden. An elite team of intelligence and military operatives, working in secret across the globe, devote themselves to a single goal: to find and eliminate bin Laden.



Some minutes ago I heard there was a documentary on National Geographic about the the raid from my pops. If this was done by anyone else I'd be . But seeing the name of the babe who did Hurt Locker.... 

This could be interesting. 

December gets better and better.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2012)

I actually think this looks pretty good.  I hope Bin Laden wins.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 6, 2012)

*Zero Dark Thirty*

How is there not a thread for this?


----------



## dream (Dec 7, 2012)

I have some high hopes for it.  Tempted to make the trip to NYC to watch this movie but I'll hold off doing that until we get more reviews.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 7, 2012)

Given how many horrifically embarrassing military inaccuracies Hurt Locker had (probably the most inaccurate "acclaimed" war movie I've seen). I don't have much hopes for this.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 7, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> Given how many horrifically embarrassing military inaccuracies Hurt Locker had (probably the most inaccurate "acclaimed" war movie I've seen). I don't have much hopes for this.


could you expand on that?

is there a list or article somewhere, or...?


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 7, 2012)

It's pretty well documented. A simple google search is all you need. 

I don't think people are watching this for the militaristic accuracies though.


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm just looking' for good fun from this movie

the same way i watched The Hurt Locker

that night vision shot at the end was beyond cool...


----------



## Bender (Dec 7, 2012)

@OP

Actually there is a thread on this bro:


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 7, 2012)

Mine has more replies than yours though


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 10, 2012)

I hope those hacks Bigelow and Boal fuck off already...


----------



## Bender (Jan 11, 2013)

Just came back from watching the movie. Definitely a 9.8 out of 10. Simply beautiful. I'm not sure which is the better American historical film for me. Lincoln or Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2013)

Bender said:


> Just came back from watching the movie. Definitely a 9.8 out of 10. Simply beautiful. I'm not sure which is the better American historical film for me. Lincoln or Zero Dark Thirty


Compliance wins.

Best "Based on a true story" film of the year.


----------



## Bender (Jan 11, 2013)

^

THAT chick has to be the baddest most kick-ass female protagonist I've ever seen.


----------

